# Recycled Tire Mulch



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

www.rubberific.com


----------



## umf8181 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, but how do you do it?


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

We have also been wondering bout the rubber mulch. Looks like a great idea, but we do not know ANYONE who has it.

It is also VERY expensive here.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

One of the best observances on HGTV was about a Co. in WA that specializes in ground covering plants. They literally had hundreds of them for all zones. I plan on finding them come landscaping time. IMHO mulch has too many problems, #1 here is bugs.


----------



## umf8181 (Jan 20, 2006)

It's actually rubberificmulch.com, not the other. Their order system is down so I couldn't double-check prices, but it seems like it was about 200.00 for our 5x25 bed. A little spendy but it lasts and I don't think bugs are a problem.


----------

